# Basic mantis nymph jar pic.



## Psychobunny (Sep 4, 2011)

Never posted a pic on this board before, lets see how it goes.

This is my basic nymph jar.

It has a Zilla Water Pillow in it to keep feeders hydrated, and add slightly to the humidity

(Zilla brand pillows are mold resistant).

I made the opening on the lid larger and round. The lid screen is 100% nylon, hot glue gunned on.

I keep thinking I should add something natural and green, like some fake plants (the fabric kind, no plastic!!)

What do you think? Does the mantis care??


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 4, 2011)

I think those look Great!!!

What did you make them out of and how'd you do it?


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2011)

It'll work. Just keep in mind the stick may interfere with molting. They rarely need it though.


----------



## Psychobunny (Sep 9, 2011)

We order cases of these wide mouth containers (and larger ones too) where I work.

The lid is great because it is the same width as the jar, which is thick plastic.

I use a Dremel hole cutting attachment to make perfect round holes.

Then I use fine stainless steel or 100% nylon screen cut round to overlap the hole.

Then I hot glue all around the top and also put a bead of glue around the inside to

prevent any tiny ff's from wedging between the screen and the lid.

I have since removed all the screens from the inside of the jars because the prey

finds their way behind the screen where the mantis can not get it.

The mantis gets very frustrated trying to nab the prey behind the screen, so I removed

all of them and put in more branches which I cut long enough to touch the top of the lid

so the mantis can still easily climb up and hang upside down from the screen.

What I REALLY want, are those 12'' square net cube enclosers. It's all fine net, so the mantis

can climb anywhere and even the smallest ff's can not escape.

Apparently, only one place, who specilizes in butterfly stuff, makes them, and they are out of stock

everywhere until December!!  

I really feel bad when I see a mantis tapping and clawing at the clear plastic thinking they should just

be able to walk through it (they can see through it after all!).

They get very upset trying to get through the clear plastic.

These net cubes (I hope) will solve that problem and relieve their stress


----------

